
Show HN: 15 Machine learning ebooks for $15 - tixocloud
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/machine-learning-books
======
tixocloud
In addition, I'm matching up people who want this but can't afford it with
people who want to buy an extra one for someone in need. If you want to offer
(it's $15), let me know.

